# unfocused, adhd



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

The only way to get a diagnosis for this would be through a veterinary behaviorist. "adhd" in dogs is ---very--- rarely diagnosed. The number I was given a few years ago is that there are only around 6-7 dogs in the US diagnosed with this. The actual number of dogs with it could be higher, but...as most people would take their dogs to a regular trainer, most of whom would not recognize it (and none of them could legally diagnose it)... and a lot of these dogs would likely get regulated to back yards or end up at shelters and get euthanized as they really aren't all that adoptable and don't tend to make good pets. Treatment options are available but as there are so few with this, it's all off label. 

A veterinary behaviorist would be your best option to help determine if your dog is clinically hyperactive and then what the treatment options are. What state are you in and we can help you find someone. 

Most likely it's normal puppy behavior... but... as I was told that for 7 years and then found out -my- dog was clinically hyperactive... I'm going to direct you to the appropriate sources!

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby is "textbook" adhd, but I doubt he wouldbe diagnosed as such. He has a very hard time sitting still for anything but we work and work and work. I can now groom him and he is learning his commands. He is walking beautifully on a lead in the neighborhood and just the other day was a total gentleman when we had a visitor.

However, in class he looses it. He gets over excited and you can just see his mind racing. He doesn't have the good control of his reactions and will bolt to another dog in a split second or he may lay by m side and happily watch the goings on... our trainer stated last week it is so hard because he just suddenly bolts with no warning. He has a hard time at home working because he doesn't listen and his minds just goes.... 

Darby is 3 years old so this has been an ongoing process. However, he is the biggest Momma's boy and just loves to hang with me. I just keep working and I have seen a tremendous improvement over a year ago. Keep working with her, sometimes it takes a lot of effort and seeing a behaviorist may really help you too. I decided that we didn't need to go that path, Darby is improving so we're good.

Good-luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If you don't mind... Has Darby been to a vet behaviorist? What's her behavior at home like? Does she sleep?


----------



## susiet88 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for responding so quickly. I forgot to mention that she wolfs her food down too. Her mother loved to be petted and would look you in the eyes. Lola can't seem to look in your eyes, she just can't be still long enough. She has not had any mistreatment. My daughter calls her "retarded", but my husband thinks she is intelligent, as she is teachable.


----------

